# Button lässt sich nicht verlinken im IE



## xtramen01 (31. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Button.
Dieser lässt sich im IE nicht verlinken. Im Mozilla funktioniert das.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da falsch mache?


```
<a href="index.html"><input type="button" value="zurück" /></a>
```

Gruss


----------



## Godstyle (31. März 2011)

<input type="button" value="Zur nächsten Seite"
       onclick="window.location='seite2.html';">

so geht es.

lg


----------



## tombe (31. März 2011)

Du kannst einen Button auch nicht mit einen Link "überschreiben", versuche es mal so:


```
<input type="button" value="zurück" onclick="window.location.href='index.html'"/>
```


----------



## xtramen01 (31. März 2011)

Achso wusst ich nich, Danke dir.

Gruß


----------

